# New boom stick



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

I've been loving hunting with a 20 gauge so much that I've been eyeballing other sub-bores for a couple years. Found a deal too good to pass up on this little Tristar Viper G2 410 and added it to the collection today. I intend to feed it a regular diet of 3" Bismuth 6 shot, and maybe the occasional TSS. I already can't wait to get her out in the marsh next fall.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Good looking gun! I gave in to the small bore dark side too and last week bought a new 28” SX4 20 gauge in the shadow blades camo. Going to get some cremator chokes and start hitting the pattern board to see what she likes this summer.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm so tempted to buy one of those. I'm trying to hold out for a Remy 1100 to match my 28ga. But they don't come around very often. Toasty gave his Viper a good review. I don't need one but I sure want one. 

#8.5 TSS & that #6 bismuth you have should get ya going. The roll crimper is ready when you are.

We should split a case of Winchester #6 steel?


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow! That's a sharp looking gun! I've shot Wagdog's Viper a few times. It's a nice gun. Congrats.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

JerryH said:


> We should split a case of Winchester #6 steel?


I haven't even looked into steel prices yet. What does a case go for? I'd probably be interested in that split with you.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

$130 to $145 a case pretty ridiculous. Even more ridiculous is Federal #9 tss $25 for a box of 5. Yep 5 shells lol. There is a 10% rebate on a $20 purchase. With the generous rebate its only $4.50 a trigger pull:smile:

In reality a guy would only need a couple boxes of duck shells a year. I did 3 hunts last year with the 410 and it was fun. They were solo hunts so I wasn't pressured on my shots and I let the birds belly up. I did make a couple of follow up shots that surprised the hell out of me with tss. For a few boxes a year I'll keep pulling the handle on the press. 

Get your components & lets load some shells for ya.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Here's two of those 410 hunts.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

That stuff is the same price as 28 gauge, literally twice the price of 20 gauge. Handloading would be the way to go for sure. I would want to reuse the hulls, so an autoloader wouldn't be my first choice. An O/U would eliminate to need to chase hulls, keep them out of the mud, water, etc.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

paddler said:


> That stuff is the same price as 28 gauge, literally twice the price of 20 gauge. Handloading would be the way to go for sure. I would want to reuse the hulls, so an autoloader wouldn't be my first choice. An O/U would eliminate to need to chase hulls, keep them out of the mud, water, etc.


Oh Jon you can't shoot true triples with a O/U ;-)


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> Oh Jon you can't shoot true triples with a O/U ;-)


Doubles are just fine.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Ya nothing wrong with a good double!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats on the new gun. 

Just a heads up with loading for it. They are very finicky with euro hulls, or at least my two are (wood and bronze versions). My loads have to be very exact or I end up with cycling issues. I'd not load more then a few and then test them before doing a mass loading with the euro hulls. 

The Winchester AA tend to do better but I still get a feed issue every now and then. 

That's all with 3" duck loads. I've had no issues yet with 2 1/2" shells. In fact I think I'm going to work on a hw15 1/2 oz load this summer in the 2 1/2" hull. If I do I'll share what I learn. 

Sorry not trying to make you question your purchase just want to give you a heads up on my experience with them the last couple years. 



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Hammer 

What 3" hull have you had the best luck with? 
There's not a lot of recipe choices out there.
R&D for the 410 reloads isn't top priority for these ammo and powder companies lol.


----------



## OverTheEdge (Sep 12, 2013)

Has anybody found a full length wad for reloading 3" .410? I've just used the short standard lead wad when I've reloaded 410 steel. I shoot #7 and figure it wont hurt the barrel surface because of it's small size. Good short range load, so they need to be in your face to be effective. Really fun on decoying teal!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

OverTheEdge said:


> Has anybody found a full length wad for reloading 3" .410? I've just used the short standard lead wad when I've reloaded 410 steel. I shoot #7 and figure it wont hurt the barrel surface because of it's small size. Good short range load, so they need to be in your face to be effective. Really fun on decoying teal!


BPI sells their TPS wad in 410 bore. Its just like the one your using for your 28. The downside is the only data printed is for Fiocchi and Cheddite hulls.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Jerry,

I'm having the best luck with the fiocchi hulls. The biggest stress is getting the length and diameter consistant. I'm loading steel, hevi, hw15 and tss so each load I'm having to really fine tune each load by going less or more on shot, filler and powder to get them just right.

The 410 is such a pain in the rear to load but once you get it right there such a blast to use. Just got to be patient lol

Couple 410 shoots from two years ago. Just picked up a new 410 o/u so I think I'll go back to more 410 next season hench the reason I want to develop a new short load.
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Hammer 

I bet if you shot registered trap you'd be shooting from the 27 yard line with those little boom sticks :smile:


I roll crimped these Fiocchi hulls and these feed through my pump much better than the ugly crimps I was getting. 

Good advice on trying them before loading up a bunch.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the advice HH. I'm a total rookie in the reloading department, so I'll take all the input people have to shorten my learning curve. Jerry has offered to give me a hand with the process as well.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

hamernhonkers said:


> Congrats on the new gun.
> 
> Just a heads up with loading for it. They are very finicky with euro hulls, or at least my two are (wood and bronze versions). My loads have to be very exact or I end up with cycling issues. I'd not load more then a few and then test them before doing a mass loading with the euro hulls.
> 
> ...


How about the Tristar G2 28 gauge? Any issues with jamming? I'm still looking hard at that shotgun...


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> How about the Tristar G2 28 gauge? Any issues with jamming? I'm still looking hard at that shotgun...


If you could seen what I did to my brand new Weatherby 28 to get it to shoot you'd of cringed. Taking a drill, emery cloth, sandpaper, rubbing compound and polishing compound.

She runs now though!!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

FM, I have two of the G2's in 28 as well, one sporting and one standard wood version. The sporting has been flawless though a few thousand rounds but the wood has just started giving me some issues this season with euro hulls. Same thing with it being a feeding issue. AA and STS hulls not a single problem. I'm working with tristar with trouble shooting it and so far have tried replacing the action spring and shell elevator but I'm still having feed problems. I may give in and send it back for them to work on as my next best guess is it's a timing issue with the new elevator but that's a little above my gun smithing expertise lol. 

I think there good guns but they sure ain't a browning or beretta quality and to date the issue all seem to be with euro hulls but they are the best for waterfowl loads and have the most data with them. I now have some data for AA hulls in the 28 that'll I'll mess with this summer. 

Gander, Jerry knows his stuff and will help you really get it tuned in. If you two need any help please feel free to message me and I'll share anything I can to help out. 

Lol Jerry, I miss the days of shooting registered clay's. I always wish more guys shot sub gauges so we could really have some fun porch shoots but everyone else just was just too serious when money was on the line. Those roll crimps sure look good. Maybe I should just give in and try them and see if just helps the problems with the euro hulls. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I'd be interested in a AA recipe for #5 steel in a 28 gauge load. Ice hunt only, though.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Hammer 

I wonder how this would feed in your 28 G2's? 5/8oz of #5 steel, 27grs LilGun in a Cheddite hull. I'm going to load up a few of these and run them through the Weatherby, see how they feed. I'm kinda liking the roll crimping. It's a Gaep tool and I've only used it to finish some crimped hulls. It produces a nice round nose and should feed like a dream?

A buddy of mine has a bronze G2 and he has issues with reloads feeding through it. He seems to think the length of hull has a lot to do with it?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> Hammer
> 
> I wonder how this would feed in your 28 G2's? 5/8oz of #5 steel, 27grs LilGun in a Cheddite hull. I'm going to load up a few of these and run them through the Weatherby, see how they feed. I'm kinda liking the roll crimping. It's a Gaep tool and I've only used it to finish some crimped hulls. It produces a nice round nose and should feed like a dream?
> 
> A buddy of mine has a bronze G2 and he has issues with reloads feeding through it. He seems to think the length of hull has a lot to do with it?


Sounds like a great load for my O/Us. Bet they'd feed really well.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

JerryH said:


> Hammer
> 
> I wonder how this would feed in your 28 G2's? 5/8oz of #5 steel, 27grs LilGun in a Cheddite hull. I'm going to load up a few of these and run them through the Weatherby, see how they feed. I'm kinda liking the roll crimping. It's a Gaep tool and I've only used it to finish some crimped hulls. It produces a nice round nose and should feed like a dream?
> 
> A buddy of mine has a bronze G2 and he has issues with reloads feeding through it. He seems to think the length of hull has a lot to do with it?


That's a good looking shell Jerry. What's the over all length when finished?

I haven't noticed it being a length issue as much in the 28 as the 410 but there is definitely a possibility of that.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

paddler said:


> I'd be interested in a AA recipe for #5 steel in a 28 gauge load. Ice hunt only, though.


Remind me and pm you the data when I have more time.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Gander*

Where did you pick up the 410? I am trying to find this in a 28!


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Stimmy said:


> Where did you pick up the 410? I am trying to find this in a 28!


I found it on the Utah Gun Exchange.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

https://utahgunexchange.com/ads/tri-star-28-gauge/

Here's a inexpensive/entry level 28 for those thinking about subgauges.


----------

